# Sources for Antique Roses and other Veggie/Flower sites



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

http://www.antiqueroseemporium.com/aboutus.html

This is a neet company for all you Texas girls. 
We got several very cool things from them that they actually had collected in the region.

Maybe we need a category for 'sources' Sondra?

Edited to add DONE!!


----------



## Nani Loa Farm (Apr 6, 2009)

The Antique Rose Emporium has the best roses. Mine all loved the cold winter we had here, and are blooming like heaven...even climbing up the pine trees! Purples, pinks, reds, yellows... They all smell beautiful, too. The new roses have no scent!

What a beautiful roadtrip for this time of year. Drive to Brenham, enjoying the bluebonnets...and visiting the Antique Rose Emporium!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes that is one cool place. We have several that have performed well. We made sure to buy the 'found' types. Things people spotted driving back roads at old abandoned home sites. I am going to fill this up with photos- forgive me. It's just something that I adore. On our patio we have natural daily potpourri with Sombriel and the evergreen wisteria flowering all summer. You should see me out there smiling sweeping up aromatic purple and cream flower petals. Ah such a life.
Lee

This is Sombriel- an old style cabbage rose with 3o foot vines and the most heavenly smell ever. We love to leave the french doors open so it wafts in thru the whole house- of course so do mosquitos and house wrens and etc. but....gotta sacrifice!

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

This is Dortmund- a single antique with 12 foot vines and huge hips that can be harvested after each bloom cycle.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

We call this one Barn Rose. We found it on a barn and put it on our barn corral wall. It has silky flowers that are just amazing. Shiny and aromatic and blooms like crazy- of course it gets plenty of goat stomp.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

This is Roseirie De LaHay- one that was actually used in perfume making in days of old.
Rather sensitive but the aroma is worth the coddling.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

This is another shot of Sombriel on the wall before it climbed over to the pergola. What is really neet is that we have the evergreen wisteria up on the pergola and the rose is on top of the wisteria so they bloom in this huge mass together and shade our glass doors under it.
Happy accident. I had no idea the rose would not stay on the wall.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

My favorite- Mermaid. This rose is just astoundingly beautiful. Single flowers about 4 inches across and dark glossy leaves even in our unfriendly climate. Love this rose! It needs very little care and climbs like a champ.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

And little Princess which is a tiny flower held in clusters with little aroma but will bloom in shade.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Ok I will have mercy on you now. So you see we like the Antique Rose Emporium too. 
We have had about 30 varieties from there but many are too sensitive to survive our humidity without spray. 
Those just have to live somewhere else. Can you see why our house is decomposing? 
It will shortly be returning to the earth with me peering out of this pile of madness.
Lee


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh Lee, those are just beautiful. I am so jealous. I love love love antique roses. I grew this rose http://www.antiqueroseemporium.com/rose-211.html when we lived in CA (Monterey area) and it was so gorgeous and easy. But it's too cold here for it. I will have to find some other lovely roses for here. Though we do have them growing wild...at least two different kinds (one with small white flowers--multiflora rose, and one with larger pink flowers--prairie wild rose)...I would like some by the house, too.


----------



## HeidiEllsworth (May 28, 2009)

When we first moved here, I found some neglected roses that were resistant to drought, aphids and mold. It also tolerates our colder winters. I finally found it on this website! It is a Russelliana! They have existed prior to 1837!

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

They are so beautiful.....but then I love roses. I just have 2 bushes for now but plan on adding more soon. The antiques seem to be getting harder to find.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

ALL photos have been deleted !!!!!!!!!!!! 
without the photos, what good is the entire post ???


----------

